# pop up / Live-Cam



## welfe (5. November 2004)

Salute Gemeinde.

 Ich betreibe ein Vereins - PHP Board. Unter anderem gibt es die Funktion einer Live-Cam, die ganz normal über einen Link abrufbar ist. 

   Die Seite ist im PHP über einen "Blank Page MOd" in HTML eingegeben. 

   Hier mal der Code

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
   <html>
   <head>
   <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
   <meta http-equiv="Pragma" content="no-cache">
   <meta http-equiv="Cache-Control" content="no-cache">
   <meta http-equiv="Expires" content="-1">
   <meta name="author" content="Andreas Herzog">
   <title>CamFenster</title>
   <script language="JavaScript">
   <!--
   window.setTimeout("location.reload()",30000);
   //-->
   </script>
   </head>
   <body marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" topmargin="0" leftmargin="0">
   <td><div align="center">
     <div align="center">
   	<h1><font face="Tahoma">Tambour-Live </font></h1>
   	<p> </p>
 	<p><img src="http://www.herzog-andreas.de/webcam/cam.jpg" width="320" height="240" border="0" lowsrc="pix.jpg" vspace="0" hspace="0"><br>
 	 <font color="#FF0000" size="2">Die Bilder werden alle 30 Sek. aktualisiert</font></p>
   	<p>Willkommen bei mir Zuhause :-)<br>
   	  Hier könnt ihr mal sehen, wann ich vor der Kiste sitze
   	</p>
   	<p> </p>
     </div>
   </body>
   <br>  
   
   </html>
```
 
 Ich hätte nun gerne, dass dieses Fenster mit dem Webcambild als Pop up aufgeht und unbegrenzt im Vordergrund auftaucht, bis man es wieder schließt. Sehr ihr da Möglichkeiten ?

   Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. November 2004)

Wie man ein Popup öffnet, kannst du in den Webmaster-Faqs durchlesen.
Um ein Fenster nach vorne zu bekommen, musst du ihm den Fokus geben:
*window.focus()*
wenn du diese Anweisung in kurzen Intervallen ausführst, bleibt das Fenster vorne(browsermässig)....*window.setInterval(.....)*


----------



## welfe (6. November 2004)

Tut mir leid, mit den Faq komme ich nicht zurecht. Dachte ich veröffentliche mal den Quellcode und mir kann einer direkt an der richtigen Stelle zeigen wo ich was einfügen muss 

 Wäre total nett wenn mir da einer helfen könnte, ich habs mit html leider nicht so drauf

 Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. November 2004)

Dies ist hier kein Treffpunkt für Copy&Paste-Fanatiker.

Wenn du nicht gewillt bist, dich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, engagiere dir eine Agentur, welche das für dich macht...


----------



## welfe (6. November 2004)

Halt doch die Finger still wenn du nur no einen geflamme verzapfen kannst. Must dich doch nicht mehr melden wenn de nicht helfen willst, außerdem kann man alles auch etwas netter erklären.

 Man o mann, hab ich selten erlebt so einen unfreundlichen Ton aber wenns dir jetzt besser geht, glaub ich ja gar nicht....kommst vom Land oder wie


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. November 2004)

In meinem ersten Post hab ich dir die notwendigen Methoden genannt, welche du benötigst.

Wenn du damit nicht klarkommst, sage womit genau.

Wenn du jedoch denkst, dass hier deine Arbeit gemacht wird, weil du keine Lust drauf hast, dann schreibe weiter solche Postings...das Feedback wird dann Nahe 0 sein.... 

Den Ton verbitte ich mir übrigens....sonst werde ich tatsächlich unfreundlich;-]


----------

